# I just got an early Christmas present....my blue bee shrimp is berried!!!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just saw her waddling across the stone and looked under the magnifier at
her, she's got a heavy load for such a small shrimp. Beautiful little dark blue striped gal...here's pic of what they look like, and she looks identical to the one pictured, but with more eggs.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Is that a Tibee? What cross makes a blue bee? Very cool!! Congrats!!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

No its a special type of bee shrimp....often its brown with white stripes, but some are blue, and some turn both colors depending on their environment.

They are very small, about the size of a crystal maybe smaller and hide a lot, however these ones have not hidden since I got them, they are very active in my fluval tank.

I am thrilled!!!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Is that a Tibee? What cross makes a blue bee? Very cool!! Congrats!!


different genus than the the caridina sp. cantonensis
They belong to the genus "Paracaridina"
nice colours and variations because they weren't selectively bred.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's a very fuzzy pic of her on the front glass....look at those eggs.








and another of 2 of them with the gold ramshorn snail...they ride on top of it for fun.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Just saw her waddling across the stone and looked under the magnifier at
> her, she's got a heavy load for such a small shrimp. Beautiful little dark blue striped gal...here's pic of what they look like, and she looks identical to the one pictured, but with more eggs.


Wow, it looks amazing!


----------

